# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Januar in TARIFA

## PhGrzy

Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach 1-2 Mitreisenden um den Januar in Tarifa zu verbringen. Flge sind aktuell relativ gnstig (HH -> Malaga ab 150 incl. Stuff) und auch Unterknfte gibt es ber airbnb (sofern man nicht alleine ist) ziemlich preiswert (ab 350 p.P. 26 Nchte).

Wer der kalten Jahreszeit entfliehen will und interesse hat, kann sich gerne melden  :Smile:

----------


## madame_soleil

Warst du schon mal da zu der Jahreszeit? Also wie ist Wetter, Wind, sonstige Bedingungen?

----------


## PhGrzy

Moin,

ich war im letzten Februar 4 Wochen in Andalusien und davon 2 in Tarifa. Hatten immer zweistellige Temperaturen und mit einem langen Neo 4mm konnte man absolut nicht von kalten Temperaturen sprechen  :Smile: 

In den zwei Wochen in Tarifa, hatten wir locker 10 Tage Wind zum fahren. Hatten Levante (Ostwind). Der bringt eigentlich gutes Wetter mit sich und sorgt an den Spots fr flaches Wasser bis Bum'n'Jump. (Poniente  /Westwind dann eher Regen und Wavebedingungen) Einer von den 10 Tagen war allerdings mit weit ber 40knt (zuviel fr meine 65kg und 3,2m  :Big Smile:  ) und an dem ersten Levante Tag war es mega unkonstant/boeig (laut den Locals ist der erste Levantetag immer so).

Wenn man aber einmal da war, kennt man die Ausweichspots fr die hammerharten Tage  :Wink: 

Natrlich gibt es keine Garantie dafr, im Januar wieder so ein Glck zu haben. Aber mit der Geografischenlage ist Tarifa eine sichere Bank wenn man nicht auf eine Insel oder Langstrecke zahlen will.

----------


## madame_soleil

Interessant, aber Planung ergab, dass ich im Januar leider noch nicht frei habe ;-)

----------


## PhGrzy

So es wird konkret!

Noch ber sind 3 Betten (2 in EZ, 1 in meinem Zimmer) vom 02.01. bis 13.01.2018 fr 125€ p.P. p.W.

Und vom 13.01. bis 27.01. ein Einzelbett in meinem Zimmer zum selben Preis.

Wer Interesse hat gnstig ein paar Wochen in Tarifa unterzukommen und ggf. zsm aufs Wasser zu gehen, kann sich gerne weiter melden  :Wink:

----------


## PhGrzy

UPDATE:

02.01. bis 13.01.2018 noch zu haben, ein Einzelbett in meinem Zimmer, ein Doppelbett in eigenem Zimmer.

20.01 bis 28.01. noch zu haben, ein Einzelbett in meinem Zimmer.

Wer Interesse hat gnstig ein paar Wochen in Tarifa unterzukommen und ggf. zsm aufs Wasser zu gehen, kann sich gerne weiter melden

----------

